# Other uses for Gin



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I just got some gin (Dover Strait American Gin) at a low price (obviously too low - Mea culpa) and it tastes like grain alcohol with maybe a strong metallic flavor!

What else can it be used for besides drinking? I've heard cleaning jewelry, and eyeglasses, adding to shampoo enhance the cleaning process, or to apply to fever and poison ivy. Anything else?


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Mixed with water, maybe shoe stretching solution?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Put sloe berries in it for a few months and make sloe gin. That will take the sting out of it.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

After shave?


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Add gin, tonic and lime to cucumber in a jar. Excellent pickles result!
Use it in cooking: Great for pie crusts, cheesecakes, stir fries.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Put sloe berries in it for a few months and make sloe gin. That will take the sting out of it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


A win-win suggestion...it makes the berries edible and may indeed make the gin drinkable!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

derum said:


> Add gin, tonic and lime to cucumber in a jar. Excellent pickles result!
> Use it in cooking: Great for pie crusts, cheesecakes, stir fries.


derum:
That won'd get me "pickled"? :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Put sloe berries in it for a few months and make sloe gin. That will take the sting out of it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Mr. BSR:

How about Blueberries and vanilla?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

You could also use it in lieu of vodka in a limoncello recipe and end up with an herb infused limoncello, which would be a refreshing riff on a gin fizz!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I think you could try any hard skin berry. What is the absolute worst possible outcome? 

You give the mix to a disliked relative?

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Given the potential number on my list of recipients meeting the selection criteria suggested in the post above, I better go out and get another case of that economy priced gin. Can't have anyone feeling left out. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a couple like that but fortunately they live at the other end of the Left Coast. We get along best that way . . .


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I mixed some with my shampoo and it seemed to work great. All my hair fell out, but as I picked it up from the shower floor it seemed clean and shiny!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

:laughing:


----------

